# 5 Kiểu cũi trẻ em độc đáo bảo đảm an toàn cho bé trong năm đầu đời



## ngoclan (27/11/19)

_Hành trình đón bé con chào đời sẽ thêm trọn vẹn hơn với sự hiện diện của chiếc cũi trẻ em mang sứ mệnh bảo vệ giấc ngủ an toàn, êm đềm nhất cho trẻ._






Sắp đến ngày dự sinh, ngày chào đón thiên thần nhỏ chào đời, mẹ đã chuẩn bị điều gì cho ngày trọng đại này thêm phần trọn vẹn. Những chiếc quần áo, tất vớ và khăn tã đón chào và bảo vệ con từ những khoảnh khắc đầu tiên chào đời có lẽ là chưa đủ.

Để vun đắp cho tình yêu mà bố mẹ dành cho con thêm phần đầy đủ, hẳn là không thể thiếu đi sự hiện diện của _chiếc nôi cho bé sơ sinh _với mục đích giữ cho con có một giấc ngủ thực sự ấp áp.






_Nôi cũi trẻ em_ với chức năng hạn chế các tác nhân không tốt gây ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ(một tiền tố quan trọng trong quá trình hoàn thiện và phát triển hệ thần kinh trí não của trẻ) nhưng bề mặt nôi cũi, bụi bần, tiếng sột soạt ồn ào…

*Tại sao nên lựa chọn nôi cho bé sơ sinh?*

*



*

Để đảm bảo an toàn và mang lại cho bé yêu một giấc ngủ trọn vẹn, những _chiếc nôi cho bé sơ sinh_ là vật dụng nội thất thực sự mang tính quan trọng cần thiết phải có trong mỗi gia đình.

Nhiều mẹ bố lầm tưởng rằng chiếc _nôi dành cho bé_ cũng có những chức năng tựa như những chiếc võng đu đưa,  vì thế tận dụng luôn những chiếc võng tại nhà làm chỗ nằm cho con nhỏ mà không lường trước được những biến chứng và hậu quả mà hoạt động đu đưa từ chiếc võng mang lại cho trẻ như hội chứng rung lắc não, chảy máu mô não, chất thương sọ não nguy hiểm ảnh hưởng đến bé yêu.






Nôi cho bé sơ sinh cần được lựa chọn với đặc tính là nôi cũi tĩnh, không rung lắc như võng hoặc nôi điện. một chiếc nôi trẻ đáp ứng đày đủ tiêu chuẩn nôi an toàn, lành tính cho bé có thể hỗ trợ con tự điều khiển giấc ngủ, tự đi vào giấc ngủ sâu và tuyệt đối nhất.

*Nôi cũi gỗ thông cho bé, bạn đồng hành giúp mẹ an tâm hơn trong quá trình chăm con:*

*



*

Trước khi đón chào sinh linh nhỏ vào đời, có lẽ điều mà mẹ bầu cảm thấy lo lắng nhất đó là “liệu mình có đủ khả năng để chăm con khéo, dạy con ngoan, bảo vệ con an toàn trước những nguy hiểm từ cuộc sống luôn cận kề chờ sẵn hay không?”






Lựa chọn _kiểu nôi cũi gỗ thông cho bé_ với thiết kế rào quây nôi, sàn nôi vững chãi, an toàn; gỗ thông kết hợp linh hoạt với gỗ HDF tạo khả năng chống ẩm, trị mối mọt, đảm bảo cho nôi trẻ em có một sức chịu lực khá cao.






*Nôi cũi gỗ thông* với chức năng nôi tĩnh không những đem đến sự an toàn cho trẻ em mà còn giữ cho trẻ tránh khỏi những nguy cơ ung thư, viêm niêm mạc phổi, viêm da nguy hiểm bởi chất liệu tạo thành nôi không được bảo đảm, sần sùi và gây ảnh hưởng đến bé.

*Nôi em bé cao cấp Nanakids với những tính năng thông minh đi kèm:*
Đi theo xu thế lựa chọn nôi cũi gỗ tĩnh hàng cao cấp của các ông bố, bà mẹ đang nuôi dạy con theo xu hướng hiện đại, Nanakids đã và đang sản xuất, cung cấp _mẫu nôi em bé hàng chất lượng cao từ gỗ thông_ kết hợp linh hoạt với gỗ công nghiệp MDF.






Mẫu nôi cũi của hãng chúng tôi không những đem đến cho bố mẹ thời gian chăm sóc con dễ dàng hơn với khả năng nâng hạ sàn nôi linh hoạt, với bề mặt nôi khá rộng rãi cùng chiều dài lên 1m4 cho trẻ không gian vui chơi, nghỉ thơi thật sự an toàn và thoải mái nhất.

Quây nôi trẻ em của Nanakids có thể tháo rời linh hoạt, có thể đặt liền kề với giường bố mẹ với một mặt quây được tháo ra ngoài, hoặc biến hoá thành ghế sofa cho những giờ chơi của con khi bé lớn.

*Bất ngờ cùng 3 mức nôi nâng hạ sàn của nôi Nanakids:*

*



*

*Nôi em bé cao cấp Nanakids* với 3 mức nôi nâng hạ sàn sau có thể giúp ích rất nhiều cho mẹ trong quá trình chăm con nhỏ qua từng giai doạn phát triển của trẻ, cụ thể như sau:

*Mức sàn nôi 180mm*: Mẹ có thể bé bế sơ sinh ra vào nôi thoải mái và thuận tiện nhất tại mức sàn nôi này, đây là mức sàn nôi được khuyến nghị cho trẻ dưới 3 tháng tuổi sử dụng.

*Mức sàn nôi 340mm:* Trẻ từ 3 tháng trở lên rất thích hợp với mức sàn nôi này, đây là vị trí lý tưởng không những thuận tiện cho thời gian nằm ngủ, nghỉ ngơi của trẻ mà còn là không gian vui chơi, tập những thao tác lật, lẫy, an toàn nhất.

*Mức sàn nôi 500mm:* Trẻ trên 1 tuổi biết ngồi và đứng có vị trí chơi đùa lý tưởng cùng những chiếc bóng nhựa, con gấu bông... tại mức sàn nôi này

Có khả năng biến thành ghế sofa khi cần.

*Hiểm hoạ khi lựa chọn nôi cũi gỗ dễ tháo mở:*
So với những mẫu nôi cũi gỗ có kết cấu chặt chẽ từ ốc vít(thép không ghỉ) hầu hết các ông bố, bà mẹ thường ưa chuộng sử dụng các mẫu nôi cũi gỗ dễ tháo mở với móc chốt cố định quây nôi hơn.

Cấu trúc nôi này tuy mang đến sự tiện lợi cho mẹ nhưng vô cùng dễ gây nguy hiểm lật ngã xuống sàn nhà đối với trẻ, bởi móc chốt tháo mở thường không đảm bảo được sự vững chãi của quây nôi, nhất là khi con trẻ biết đứng, với tư thế đứng tựa vào thành nôi rất dễ khiến trẻ bị trượt ngã.






_Lựa chọn nôi cũi cho em bé, hãy tin tưởng lựa chọn nôi cũi gỗ thông Nanakids với 3 mẫu nôi cũi được chọn lọc cụ thể bảo đảm toàn diện cho sức khoẻ và sự an tuy của bé con trong 12 tháng đầu đời._

*Gọi ngay cho đội ngũ nhân viên Nanakids chúng tôi để được tư vấn trực tiếp về sản phẩm qua **HOTLINE 24/12 0981.0981.10*


----------

